# Poll: Who has the best avatar???



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Icky (Mar 20, 2011)

We should settle this whole thing, once and for all, with a "Who has the besy Fayvatar?" thread.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 20, 2011)

Icky said:


> We should settle this whole thing, once and for all, with a "Who has the besy Fayvatar?" thread.


 The only issue is there are more than 10 Fayvatars.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, Azure has a really good avatar, but azure's I think may be slighty better, but then again azure's is drawn better. I think I wills go with azure.


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree. MEGATHREAD?


----------



## Deo (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh, *IT'S ON.*
*SO ON.*


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

GAUNTLET THROWING HAS COMMENCED. Who shall make the thread?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 20, 2011)

And Fay said it herself, it would turn into a popularity contest instead of being based off actual avatars.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2011)

Azure, why is your name Azure when you are clearly not azure? 

Clearly I have the best avatar. :v

I want one of Fay's glorious avatars ;~;


----------



## Kalimba (Mar 20, 2011)

What? But Azure's avatar sucks D:


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

Skittle said:


> And Fay said it herself, it would turn into a popularity contest instead of being based off actual avatars.


Well, that works for everyone. I am most def not popufur anymore.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 20, 2011)

Six, JW, and myself have the best avatars.


----------



## Pine (Mar 20, 2011)

nobody can compete with Pine (maybe Cyanide and Jashwa, but none of you other fucks out there)

I'm also predicting a heavy downpour of ass-kissing in this area during the evening.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2011)

oh my god this is going to be the best thread evar


----------



## Monster. (Mar 20, 2011)

A megathread to settle whose Fayvatar is better?

The universe is going to _shift_.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 20, 2011)

sigh


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

So jaded.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine is the best because it was the first if I remember right.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

:3c I have the best fayvatar.

Because look.

I am _drawing backwards._

/thread.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Leybun said:


> :3c I have the best fayvatar.
> 
> Because look.
> 
> ...


 You wrote your name and turned it around  

Actually yeah, a megathread is what we need, completely, hash it out here and now.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2011)

You leave me no choice but to return my avatar to its full power.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2011)

i still say mine is the best because it is scurry :333


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You wrote your name and turned it around
> 
> Actually yeah, a megathread is what we need, completely, hash it out here and now.


 
I was trying to make one

But then my internet died, so I switched to my phone and tried to type each URL in manually

Then I thought "wait why the fuck am I doing this it's late" and quit.

If someone makes one, they should say something like "be sure to vote on the avatar you like best, not the person you like best". That would make it unfair towards the other contestants :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was trying to make one
> 
> But then my internet died, so I switched to my phone and tried to type each URL in manually
> 
> ...


 
What if more favtars are made though? Then the poll would get outdated.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> What if more favtars are made though? Then the poll would get outdated.


 
There are 21 Fayvatars right now; already too many for a poll. OP would just manually keep a tally in the first post.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

There should be a tournament type deal 1v1 in brackets that are manually tallied.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2011)

i would never win that way  all the other fayvatars are cute :CCC mine is cute, but only to me ;~;


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> i would never win that way  all the other fayvatars are cute :CCC mine is cute, but only to me ;~;


 Mine won't either. It's pretty generic. I still love it though.


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2011)

Clearly mine is superior! 

My non-Fay avatar feels so inadequate : (


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> There should be a tournament type deal 1v1 in brackets that are manually tallied.


 
Oh god, that would be hell for the OP to tally D:


----------



## Fay V (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, that would be hell for the OP to tally D:


 a bit yeah


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Maury > any avatar.


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You wrote your name and turned it around



Damn. D:


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle said:


> And Fay said it herself, it would turn into a popularity contest instead of being based off actual avatars.


 And that's terrible.


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, that would be hell for the OP to tally D:


Guess who doesn't have a job 

But I'll do it tomorrow because procrastination.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle's beats everyone's ever, /thread


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 21, 2011)

I vote Xenke's personally.  I have to stifle a chuckle because of it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 21, 2011)

I do.

/thread


----------



## Thatch (Mar 21, 2011)

Where is the 3rd option, so I can vote for Azure.


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

I just realized that I have no idea who all has Fayvatars. Is there like a list somewhere?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> I just realized that I have no idea who all has Fayvatars. Is there like a list somewhere?



She has them all here http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fayv


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread needs to die now.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to agree with Fay - any contest to see who has the best avatar, even a tournament style voting thing, would just turn into a wankfest for the popufurs to have their egos stroked.

Besides, mine is totally superior.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> Well, that works for everyone. I am most def not popufur anymore.


 
I still like you the most.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 21, 2011)

What is this?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

InsaneNight said:


> What is this?



A failed wankfest for Azure.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> A failed wankfest for Azure.


 I feel dirty for posting here now.


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

You've no idea how many of those there are.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I still like you the most.


 
It's true.


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

a lot of these avatars look like they're from the same artist... but azure's is quite cute


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

I voted for the second one. :3


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

For some incredibly gay reason, I want one of these. Why are they so cute. Stop it.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 22, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> This thread needs to die now.


Don't be jelly



Milo said:


> a lot of these avatars look like they're from the same artist... but azure's is quite cute


They are all from the same artist



Ben said:


> For some incredibly gay reason, I want one of these. Why are they so cute. Stop it.


 I will never stop the cute


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I will never stop the cute


 
Then by all means, keep it rolling.


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

Fay V said:


> They are all from the same artist


 
nice art :>


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

BUMPIN' THIS BACK UP BECAUSE I'M A FILTHY WHORE, mhm.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben!  Who said you could leave your room!


----------



## Azure (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> BUMPIN' THIS BACK UP BECAUSE I'M A FILTHY WHORE, mhm.


So classy, Ben you're the best.


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> So classy, Ben you're the best.


 
I drink my dicks with my pinky up, thank you very much.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 23, 2011)

This is the best thread.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 23, 2011)

wow.

Good thing I can view the results press back and vote for the most popular option.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

00vapour said:


> wow.
> 
> Good thing I can view the results press back and vote for the most popular option.


All of my threads are user friendly :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh look! It's all tied up now!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 23, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh look! It's all tied up now!


 Did you just call me an it? D: :V


----------



## Ames (Mar 23, 2011)

Screw you guys

Mine is obviously the best


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd hit it... wait, what was the question again?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 23, 2011)

Ben said:


> Then by all means, keep it rolling.


 No. it doesn't work like that. Ever.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, you haven't even kissed her ass yet.

Fay your experience in psychology and the intricacies of the human mind are unparalleled on FAF and your tastes in literature makes you the de facto most cultured person any of us have probably met.

And now the good times keep rollin.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yeah, you haven't even kissed her ass yet.
> 
> Fay your experience in psychology and the intricacies of the human mind are unparalleled on FAF and your tastes in literature makes you the de facto most cultured person any of us have probably met.
> 
> And now the good times keep rollin.  :V


I feel bad cause i giggled >.>


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I feel bad cause i giggled >.>


 
It was difficult for me to type as well.


----------



## Ben (Mar 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No. it doesn't work like that. Ever.


 
My heart has shattered into a million pieces. Be right back, arranging the Egyptian pyramids into a giant red ass.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Did you just call me an it? D: :V


 
100% :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 23, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yeah, you haven't even kissed her ass yet.
> 
> Fay your experience in psychology and the intricacies of the human mind are unparalleled on FAF and your tastes in literature makes you the de facto most cultured person any of us have probably met.
> 
> And now the good times keep rollin.  :V


Not true.

We've all met Xipoid.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Not true.
> 
> We've all met Xipoid.


I haven't. And it makes me sad ):


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I do.
> 
> /thread


 
Still do. No one can beat Leigh on the badassedness scale.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> I haven't. And it makes me sad ):


 
I couldn't get in contact with you when I was going through CA (and much of the U.S. for that matter), else you would have met me.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I couldn't get in contact with you when I was going through CA (and much of the U.S. for that matter), else you would have met me.


My chagrin is endless. My apoligies, my life had a chaotic rhythm to it, I was forced to dance to a different tune for some time. No such problems now, just poor ):


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> My chagrin is endless. My apoligies, my life had a chaotic rhythm to it, I was forced to dance to a different tune for some time. No such problems now, just poor ):


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

Also, apparently, I am tied with myself for first place.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the best avatar now.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have the best avatar now.


 
Maybe this fandom has just ruined me but whenever I look at your avatar it looks to me like a Sergal that just vored someone.

It really doesn't help matters that it is a Sergal.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Maybe this fandom has just ruined me but whenever I look at your avatar it looks to me like a Sergal that just vored someone.
> 
> It really doesn't help matters that it is a Sergal.


 
Sad thing is I knew that would happen so I wrote pregnant sergal under my species and Honorary Mommy Gentleman so maybe people wouldn't get confused.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh

I love brackets and hand tools~


----------



## Conker (Mar 26, 2011)

You do have a really bitchen avatar :3 I concede that.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

it's cute until you smell the cigarette smoke D:<


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

That ain't tobacco he's smokin'


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the best avatar now because it cycles through my fayvatar and two avatars from the adventures thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> I haven't. And it makes me sad ):


 Well, I can vouch that Xipoid is extremely cultured.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2011)

Blank avatars or no avatars have a more signicifant meaning than ones containing your sexual dream characters.
They have no other rivals in the forums, therefore they are the best.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Blank avatars or no avatars have a more signicifant meaning than ones containing your sexual dream characters.
> They have no other rivals in the forums, therefore they are the best.


 
<- my sexual dream character


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> <- my sexual dream character



Considering that FAF is not a haven for neutral, boring people, but zoophiles, baby rapists and bird - "watchers".

Trust me, you have exceed the level of having a raven for a sexual dream cahracter.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Considering that FAF is not a haven for neutral, boring people, but zoophiles, baby rapists and bird - "watchers".
> 
> Trust me, you have exceed the level of having a raven for a sexual dream cahracter.


 
Oh, Cirno, u so silly :3c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> <- my sexual dream character


 
Mine too~ :V


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Mine too~ :V


You're my sexual dream character.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> You're my sexual dream character.


 
Oh, you <3


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 27, 2011)

Your avatar is cute azure but the feet throw me off, I don't like feet and they seem really noticeable in your icon so that makes me frown a bit. :c



dinosaurdammit said:


> I have the best avatar now.


 
To be honest, when I first saw it (before I read the pregnancy stuff) I thought it was your character admiring having a fat belly rather than being pregnant. (Sorry!)

Icky's icon is even cuter though, just sayin.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 27, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Your avatar is cute azure but the feet throw me off, I don't like feet and they seem really noticeable in your icon so that makes me frown a bit. :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
According to the Star Wars picture- I am both Icky and Fay's mom... Considering they both are inside me I contain my cute and theirs. I AM UNSTOPPABLE!


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> According to the Star Wars picture- I am both Icky and Fay's mom... Considering they both are inside me I contain my cute and theirs. I AM UNSTOPPABLE!


 
*cough*death at childbirth >.>*cough*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 27, 2011)

Thatch said:


> *cough*death at childbirth >.>*cough*


 
IT'S CORTO'S FAULT!


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Icky's icon is even cuter though, just sayin.


 
Aww yeah 

I have the cutest giftarts


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> I have the cutest giftarts


 
Screw those, mine's better >:c


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 5, 2011)

There was this prone brunette Arctic Wolfess avatar...my jaw hit the table. You know who you are.:-o:shock:


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't I have the best avatar?


----------



## Brace (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm waiting Fay V to draw me.  I have no idea what that's going to look like.  Maybe me riding a motorcycle away from an exploding building labeled "FAF" while smoking a pipe.  Oh and I have a monocle for some reason.  Yes.  Surely that will be it.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 6, 2011)

I liked the avatar FayV made me when I was a binturong: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4853225/

Seriously though, for me it's a tossup between Takun and Gaz's Lady Gaga icons x3


----------



## Spatel (Apr 6, 2011)

how is my avatar? quality-wise?

I don't really know


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 6, 2011)

Spatel said:


> how is my avatar? quality-wise?
> 
> I don't really know


bad


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

me me me

(nah)


----------



## Azure (Apr 6, 2011)

How is this still alive? Useless update, I am still winning, in a contest against myself. Go me.

Edit- Mods. Kill plz.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> How is this still alive? Useless update, I am still winning, in a contest against myself. Go me.
> 
> Edit- Mods. Kill plz.


 
Oh yeah, real mature
Give the other guy a chance, don't just close it while you're ahead


----------



## Spatel (Apr 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> bad


 
guess I should fix that 

I'll get better at drawing some day


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think vloggah has the best avatar.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 6, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Oh yeah, real mature
> Give the other guy a chance, don't just close it while you're ahead


 
True, I voted for the other one, I want him to win.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh look it's a tie


----------



## Garfang (Apr 6, 2011)

hard decision :S which should i choose.. hm.. i am going to choose the second because something look better .


----------

